# Komorner tumbler genetics



## QuoVadis (Apr 6, 2016)

Am I right in assuming that red magpie Komorner tumblers colored like this: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/386113368027856815/ 
are recessive red, most likely over blue spread/t-check? 

And what would be better to pair with a (Recessive?) Red cock, a yellow check hen, or a mottled brown bar hen? 

Thanks!


----------

